# closer &closer



## lyndylou (Aug 21, 2013)

Well, not been on for a couple of weeks, busy busy busy, now house sold car sold and....just about got the house packed up, I have been looking at quotes for bringing our belongings over, WOW, some of them are priced very high, anyone got recommendations??also, what can we expect when it is traveling, border checks etc?, not that we are bringing a lot over with us.:blah:


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

If you have sold the car why not hire a van and do it yourself, share the driving if possible.

We did it and it was a lovely adventure.

https://www.way2gohire.com/home/index.php/van-prices

One way van hire, pick up in UK drop off in Spain £576.00 inc VAT for 5 days hire Luton box van.

They have depots in Orpington, Kent and Burton on Trent in UK. Javea in Spain

Very professional, helpful outfit.

Several routes available but eg. , Calais/Dover through France 3 days driving from Calais to Costa Blanca. Cheap ferry but a lot of driving.

Portsmouth/Bilbao or Portsmouth Santander 36 hours ferry travel, more expensive, but only 8 hours driving at this end.

We costed it out and with overnights and fuel it was only about £50 more expensive to do the relaxing ferry short drive route.

In the end though we had to do the longer route because Brittany Ferries went on strike. longer journey was still enjoyable.

Hope this gives you food for thought.


----------



## lyndylou (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you, I am going to look at that, I am in Scotland so would need to look for hire company from here, we have Heartz and europehire based in Glagow,hopefully one or both of them hire one way.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

lyndylou said:


> Thank you, I am going to look at that, I am in Scotland so would need to look for hire company from here, we have Heartz and europehire based in Glagow,hopefully one or both of them hire one way.


One Way Van Hire. Self drive anywhere in U.K. - France - Spain

This is the only company that may do it but I suspect you will just pay extra to have it delivered, ie wages and expenses for someone to deliver it to you.

The company we used also offered this service for a price. However it would probably be more cost effective for you to collect it from Burton on Trent yourself.

If you hire it for a full week you will get a discount on the daily charge.

Best of luck and if you need more details just ask.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We drove our stuff over (well I did) and it is quite an experience. I'm glad I did it and would recommend it to anyone looking to save on the cost of this part of moving to Spain.


----------



## Janeym8 (Mar 8, 2013)

Let us know how you get on.
Our house is just about to go on the market and we cant decide the best way to come over but hubby,who loves driving,wants to drive.
For me its just the logistics of all thats to be done for getting over


----------



## lyndylou (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks all for the response, I will look into it, janeym8 I will let you know what we decide and how we get on with it.


----------

